# PE in Puerto Rico



## Pelambre (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

I plan to take my Pe exam in Puerto Rico in October.

Has anyone taken the PE exam in Puerto Rico, I am having problems with my application.

Thanks


----------

